

Add HN-style "about" field to user profiles [on reddit] - yuhong
http://www.reddit.com/r/ideasfortheadmins/comments/1bo8o9/add_hnstyle_about_field_to_user_profiles/

======
yuhong
Notice that I have separate it from anti-spam changes.

